# Can I Run ASP on a Linux Server, And If So, How?



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

Can I run ASP on a linux server? If so, how do I set it up? 

Thanks in advance,

HexStar


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

There is an implementation of ASP for linux, I don't remember exactly what it was called. I read about it at forums.rackshack.net, which is loading really really slow right now.
For when it comes back up, it was in (yet another) topic about how Microsoft.com could be run on Linux.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

If you have mod_perl installed for apache on linux, you can set it up to run asp.

http://www.apache-asp.org/

I haven't tried it or looked into yet. I've been meaning to though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2003)

Oh kewl. Thanks guys, I'll look into those items!


----------

